# Do sarms work



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Do sarms work and what are the best ones out?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i have no idea but some of them sound interesting so please try them and let us know.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

mk 677 definitively works mate


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

hotelcalifornia said:


> mk 677 definitively works mate


 Yes I have ordered mk677 and been told it's not a sarm


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

stevebills said:


> Yes I have ordered mk677 and been told it's not a sarm


 I'm going to try this in a few weeks, heared people have had some good results


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

stevebills said:


> Yes I have ordered mk677 and been told it's not a sarm


 Yes they work. Not as good as real anabolics but better than protein and creatine. Mk677 is in a class of its own really so is lumped in with sarms.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been on mk-677 about 15 weeks, I'll post my review maybe this weekend


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

bonacris said:


> Yes they work. Not as good as real anabolics but better than protein and creatine. Mk677 is in a class of its own really so is lumped in with sarms.





hotelcalifornia said:


> I've been on mk-677 about 15 weeks, I'll post my review maybe this weekend


 what have you got from this particular sarm ?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Fantastic sleep, better skin, strength has stayed the same but on nothing else but mk677, great pumps.

Was very bloated for 1st 2weels but that went. No other sides apart from some lethargy but weather is very heavy so that has always affected me. Cant wait to add some test and Npp into the mix


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

bonacris said:


> Fantastic sleep, better skin, strength has stayed the same but on nothing else but mk677, great pumps.
> 
> Was very bloated for 1st 2weels but that went. No other sides apart from some lethargy but weather is very heavy so that has always affected me. Cant wait to add some test and Npp into the mix


 How many mg's do you take a day.


----------



## NervyNips (May 26, 2016)

I tried Ostarine for a couple of months and found it to be utter gash. Cheaper to run gear and there's a greater understanding of the long term effects of steroids than some of these newer chems. Isn't mk-677 the one that causes vision issues for some folk in low light?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

colarado red said:


> How many mg's do you take a day.


 30mg before bed. 10mg caps.



NervyNips said:


> I tried Ostarine for a couple of months and found it to be utter gash. Cheaper to run gear and there's a greater understanding of the long term effects of steroids than some of these newer chems. Isn't mk-677 the one that causes vision issues for some folk in low light?


 No. Think that could be s4 but not well versed in sarms


----------

